# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Türkmen, Yürük, Kürt Boy 3

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

TüRKMEN, YüRüK, KüRT BOY, OYMAK VE AşİRETLERİ - 3 
OCAK / OCAKLI / OCAKUşAĞI AşİRETİ: Ocaklılar, Danişmendlü Aşireti'ndendirler. 

OKüU / OKüUYAN AşİRETİ: 287 yılında Bitlis-Muş bölgesinde Mamık ve Konak kardeşlerin kırgınına uğrayan "SIag"= Okçu boyunun Dede-Korkut Oğuzameleri'nde "Okçu-Kozan" denilen İlbeylerine bağlı olup, Fırat nehri batısına kaçıp kurtulan ve Malatya-Halep arasında 'konup geçen OĞUZLAR'dandırlar. 

Bunlardan 24 oymaklı "Okçu-İzzeddinli" boyu, Halep'teki Kurudağı'nda kışlarlar. Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında Okçular boyu, "Konar-Göçer Göçebe TüRKMAN Taifesi" olarak gösterilen Reyhanlu Aşireti'nin bir boyu olarak ifade edilmiş ve "Ekrad Yörükanı Taifesinden" olarak kaydedilmiştir. 

üKüZAN / üKüZOĞLU AşİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Ekrad Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

PORNAK / PORNEKLİ / BORNAK AşİRETİ: AKKOYUNLULAR'ın dayandığı boylardan en önemlisidir. Pürnek, Pörnek, Pörnik, Börnek adlarıyla da anılmışlardır. Trabzon ile Diyarbakır'da ve bunlar arasındaki köylerde adları coğrafyaya geçmiştir. Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Konar-Göçer Türkman Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

SAKANLI / şAKAN AşİRETİ: SAKANLAR, Ağrı Dağı ve çevresindeki "Celali Kürtleri" adlı 24 boylu aşiretin oymaklarından biridir. Halk etimolojisine göre bunlar, Celaliler'in "Sol Kolu" sayılan 12 oymaklı Khalikanlar'a göre, savaşta Sağ Kol'da savaştıklarından "Sağ-lar" anlamına TüRKüE "Sağ-an" adını almışlardır. Edip Yavuz da, TüRK SAKALAR'ın bir kolu olan SAKANLAR'ın "akıllılar, arifler" anlamına geldiğini ve Celali oymakları arasına karıştıklarını belirtmektedir. 

SARILAR / SARUYAN AşİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer TüRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Maraş'ın Sarılar köyü halkı bunlardandır. Anadolu Türkmenleri arasında SARICALU cemaati de bunlardan olmalıdır. 

SOLKANLI / SOLKHAN AşİRETİ: Bingöl ilindeki Solhan ilçesine adlarını vermişlerdir. M. Fahrettin KIRZIOĞLU, SOLKHAN adının savaşta "Sol Kol"da vuruşan anlamına "Sokak"tan "Solaktan"=Solaklar deyiminden veya "Okçu" anlamına eski "Slak / Selak" denilen Oğuzlar'dan geldiğini ileri sürmektedir. 

SüYLEMEZLER AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Söylemezler Türkiye'ye birçok şair, bilgin ve devlet adamı yetiştiren bir cemaattir. 1990'lı yıllarda bazı "Sözlemezler"in yasadışı olayları karıştığı anlaşılmıştır. (Söylemezler üetesi) 

SUR / SURANLI / SURUşAĞ / SüRLER AşİRETİ: Murat suyu boyunda oturan SURANLILAR'ın Orta-Asya'daki adaşlarını üin kaynakları TüRK soyundan göstermektedirler. 

SüRGüüLü / SüRGüüİ AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Konar-Göçer Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmektedir. 

SUTURKAN / üSTüRKİ / üSTüRüKAN AşİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde Konar Göçer Türkman Ekradı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Varto'nun (Muş) üSTüKRAN (Yeni adı: üaylar) bucağına adlarını vermişlerdir. Gence ile Berdaa arasındaki şutur bölgesine ad veren bir oymak ile adaştırlar. 

şADİLİ / şADİYAN / şADAN AşİRETİ: TüRKüE başbuğ unvanlarından şAD ile ilgilidir. şAD kelimesi ile ilgili bölge ve kale adları vardır. Arpaçay (Kars) ilçesi merkezi "Zaru-şad" ve Hakkari yakınlarındaki eski "Saru-şad", Artvin'deki "şav-şad" ile şad-Berd gibi... şADİLİLER Horasan'dan gelmişlerdir. Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

şEMİKLİ / şEMİKANLI AşİRETİ: AKKOYUNLU oymaklarındandırlar. Mardin'dekiler Kürmanç'tırlar. 

şIHAN / şEYHAN / şEYHLER / şEYHLü AşİRETİ: MİLLü topluluğuna sokulmuş olan KARAKEüİLİLER'in dört dalından biridir. Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Konar-Göçer Ekrad Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. şıhan oymakları şunlardır: 1- HACAN, 2- MUSİKAN (TüRKüESİ: BIüAKüILAR). 3- KUBATAN (Kubatoğulları da deniyor), 4- SIHİMAM, 
5- KOTAN, 6- DAVARAN, 7- şIHKAN, 8- BİNKAşIM. 

şAKAKLU / şIKAKİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Konar-Göçer Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. şAKAKLULAR'ı, Rus eserleri TüRK olarak tanımaktadırlar. Onlar da kendilerini TüRK olarak bilirler. Tebriz Eyaleti'ndekiler TüRKMEN sayılırlar. 

TATAR / TATARUşAĞI AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "TüRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. İlhanlı-Moğol çağından kalmadırlar. 

TOPUZUşAĞI AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Göçebe Ekrad Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

TORUNAN / TORUNLAR AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "TüRKMAN Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. AFşARLAR içinde TORUNLUK namıyla tanınmışlardı. Asilzade, soylu-soplu beyler anlamına gelir. Siverek (Urfa)'te bulunan KARAKEüİLİLER'in kollarından Ceraban koluna bağlı bir Torun oymağı bulunmaktadır. 

TIRKAN / TüRKAN / TİRKANLI AşİRETİ: TüRKMENLER anlamına gelir. Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Ekrad ve Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. OĞUZLAR'ın 24 boyundan biri olan BEĞDİLİ boyuna mensupturlar. ünceleri KARAKEüİLİLER'e tabi iken sonradan Viranşehir (Urfa)de bir derebeyi olan İbrahim Paşa bunları MİLLü aşiretine bağlamıştır. TüRKAN aşireti mensupları, TüRK olduklarını bilen, Kürmançca konuşan bir TüRK aşiretidir. Aşiretin en kalabalık olduğu yer Siverek'tir (Urfa). 

ULAşLI / ULAşLAR AşİRETİ: BEĞDİLİ TüRKMAN aşiretindendirler. Birçok bilgin ve büyük adam yetiştiren bir oymaktır. Ulaş Bardakçı eğer bu aşiretten idiyse, TüRK olmasına rağmen Kürtçülük gütmekten başka bir şey yapmamış durumuna düşmüştür... 

ENAKHü / İNAKHü (YINAKLI) AşİRETİ: OSMANLI arşiv vesikalarında "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Dede-Korkut Kitabı'nda "Başvezir" anlamında olan "INAK / YINAK" deyimi ile ilgilidirler. 

ZAKHURANLI / ZAĞFURANLI AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Ekrad Tasfesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Sivas ile Kars'taki Alevi TüRKMENLER'den bir boy bu adla anılır. Tebriz-Erdebil civarındakiler "TüRKMAN" sayılırlar. 

ZARIKANLI / ZERKİ / ZIRKANLI AşİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Sarışınlar anlamına gelen bu ad Eski türkçe'de 
"Sarıg"=sarı rengi anlatan sözle ilgilidir. Zırkanlılar, Kürmanç kolundadırlar. 

ZİLANLI / ZİLAN / ZİLİ AşİRETİ: Dicle Kürtlerinin (Kürmançlar) iki anakolundan biridir. (Bakınız: Bokhti / Boton). Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

Eskiden Silivi=Silivli denilen Diyarbakır'ın doğusundaki Meyyafarikin'de kışladıkları için buraya şilvan / Silivan=Siliwler adını verdirmişlerdir. GüKTüRKLER'de, Silivan / Silifan çok üstün ve şerefli bir unvandı. 

KIRZIOĞLU'na göre; Zilan deyiminin kökü olan Siliv, Silig=Silinmiş, tertemiz anlamına gelmektedir. TüRK-Kürt aşiretlerinin menşe birliği hakkında daha pek çok ispatlayıcı vesikalar vardır. 

Aşık Paşazade ve Tac-üt Tevarih Yıldırım Beyazıd'a hekimlik etmiş olan İranlı bir Kürt Ozan'dan bahseder... Gunnar Jarring AFGANİSTAN TüRKLERİ arasında uzun çalışmalar yaptıktan sonra bir çok yerde Kürt diye geçen Mukrilerin GüKLEN TüRKMENLERİ olduğunu söylüyor ve kaynak olarak ta Tumonoviç'i veriyor. 

Kanuni Döneminde OĞUZ boylarından BEYDİLİ'nin 40 oymak olduğunu ve bunlardan birinin Kürtler Oymağı olduğunu biliyoruz... (Bozoklu Oğuz Boylarına Dair, Faruk Sümer, DTCF Dergisi C XI sayı 1, sf. 80) 

şerefname'de yer alan Kürt Dögeri boyu dahi OĞUZLAR'ın 24 kolundan DüĞER ve DüĞERLİ koluna bağlıdır. Ziya Gökalp OĞUZ İli 24 boyundan BEĞDİLİ koluna bağlı TüRKANLAR aşiretinin vaktiyle KARAKEüİLİLER'e tabi olduğunu söyler... TüRKANLAR sonradan Viranşehir derebeyi İbrahim Paşa'nın MİLLİ federasyonuna katılmışlardır. Sebep te kan davasıdır. üok yakın bir tarihte cereyan etmiş olan bu değişikliğin yüz yıllardır TüRKMEN aşiretleri arasında sürüp gittiğini düşünmek yanlış olmaz. 

Böylece pek çok TüRKMEN şimdi Kürt sayılmaktadır. (Doğu Anadolu Hakkında Sosyo-Kültürel Bir Araştırma, M.Eröz, sf. 40) Eröz'e göre TüRKANLAR SELüUKLU Süleyman şah'ın 4 oğlundan birinin bölgede kaldığını, onun soyundan geldiklerini söylerler ki, bu da onların TüRK asıllı olduklarının delilidir. 

Karacadağ'a bağlı Karabahçe köyü halkı TüRKMEN'dirler, yalnız muhitin etkisiyle dilleri bozulmuştur, KERKüK AZERİ ağzına yakın bir ağızla konuşurlar. 

Gaziantep Uğurova köyündeki TüRKMEN asıllı BARAKLAR beş aşiretten oluşur: TORUN, TEYREKLİ, KüRDİLİ, ESELİ ve TüRKMEN... 

Günümüzde Tunceli'de 64, Siirt'te 11, Urfa'da 57 aşiret mevcuttur. 

email: [email protected]

----------

